# Host Europe buys domainFactory



## peterw (Oct 28, 2013)

Host Europe is buying a lot of webhosters during the last months:


Domainbox
Telefónica Germany Online Services GmbH
domainFactory

Host Europe is now number 3 in germany after 1&1 and Strato with about 400000 clients.


----------

